# Any Reformed seminaries in Mexico?



## 3John2 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm just curious if anyone knows of any Reformed seminaries in Mexico?


----------



## Richard King (Feb 24, 2007)

Frank,

This guy might know the answer to your question...

http://www.pca-mna.org/hispanic/hispanic.htm


----------



## Richard King (Feb 24, 2007)

or perhaps this?
San Pablo Seminary
http://www.rts.edu/quarterly/summer00/sanpablo.html


----------

